# Est ce que quelqu'un reconnait cette musique?



## mistertitan (16 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un trou de mémoire et je ne retrouve plus du tout le nom du titre.
Si quelqu'un peut me le rapeller?

J'ai essayé de le chanter ici


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

ahahahahahahahaah c'est presque aussi pire que la star ac !!!!!    

sinon, à part le chant , t'as un plan B dans la vie  :love: :love: :love: 

ps: non, je vois pas du tout


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

mdrrr
n'importe quoi içi!...


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2006)

Aucune idée non plus, on dirait un quelqu'un qui urine gaiement contre un arbre.


----------



## mistertitan (16 Janvier 2006)

ben c gentil tout ca., je vire tout avant que tout le monde se foute de ma gueule


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

T'es content?!? Je me suis pissé dessus!         :love:


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

non non laisse , en cas de déprime, y a pas mieux pour retrouver le sourire !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ben c gentil tout ca., je vire tout avant que tout le monde se foute de ma gueule


 
NON, laisses malheureux... on a pas ris comme ça depuis longtemps.....    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> NON, laisses malheureux... on a pas ris comme ça depuis longtemps.....    :love:



C'est du bon, mon Vinc' ; non?  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est du bon, mon Vinc' ; non?  :love:



oula quel euphémisme... tain j'en pleure...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oula quel euphémisme... tain j'en pleure...  :love: :love: :love:



Y'à pas une deuxième séance pour les retardataires vu le succès


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y'à pas une deuxième séance pour les retardataires vu le succès



Ah, 'tain d'Adèle©! Si tu savais ce que tu as loupé... :love:                      ... Aaaaaaaaaaah! Ca fait un bien fou!:rateau:


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2006)

Si y'a un volontaire il peut toujours essayer d'imiter feu l'enregistrement original. Il me semble que ça commençait par "Nin Niin Nin Niiiiin..."


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

je pense qu'on peut lui demander de nous refaire un petit enregistrement de ses meilleurs tubes, juste de quoi combler les fins de soirée après les musiques de dessins animés       :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Boulez ce mec!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, 'tain d'Adèle©! Si tu savais ce que tu as loupé... :love:                      ... Aaaaaaaaaaah! Ca fait un bien fou!:rateau:


Ben noooooooon je sais paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas 

Qui veut bien refaire rien que pour les p'tits retardataires ? 

Allez mistertitan tu veux pas remettre ?


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Boulez ce mec!!! :love:



déjà fait, c'est une des premières choses que j'ai fait après avoir essuyé toutes mes larmes  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y sont cruels avec nous hein ?
> :mouais:




OUi !  pffffff


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2006)

le fichier est plus là

Pour info il y a deux trucs qui pourraient t'aider si c'est de l'international

taper le rythme sur ton clavier
( pas encore beaucoup de track en data base)

http://www.songtapper.com/

jouer le track  via cette interface ( marche assez bien en international)
http://www.wildbits.com/tunatic/


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2006)

Allez je me dévoue pour vous soumettre ce que j'ai retenu de la prestation originale. Bon, je n'aurais pas la prétention de rivaliser avec cette dernière, mais si quelqu'un trouve de quoi il peut s'agir, j'en serais curieux, et notre ami certainement soulagé.

http://ahlrelou.free.fr/Default System Input 20060116 1920.mp3


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

L'original était mieux :love: 
Il te manque la conviction


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me dévoue pour vous soumettre ce que j'ai retenu de la prestation originale. Bon, je n'aurais pas la prétention de rivaliser avec cette dernière, mais si quelqu'un trouve de quoi il peut s'agir, j'en serais curieux, et notre ami certainement soulagé.
> 
> http://ahlrelou.free.fr/Default%20System%20Input%2020060116%201920.mp3


        alors je sais pas ce que l'original donnait mais là je dois dire chapeau !!!         (merci j'ai eu droit à mon fou rire avec larmes !  :love: )


Par contre ça me dit rien là ... tiens  on pourrait faire une sorte de cadavre exquis en chantant !  



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'original était mieux :love:
> Il te manque la conviction



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: viens pas tout gâcher toi ! :hein:


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2006)

au delà de la conviction, je dirais le talent


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me dévoue pour vous soumettre ce que j'ai retenu de la prestation originale. Bon, je n'aurais pas la prétention de rivaliser avec cette dernière, mais si quelqu'un trouve de quoi il peut s'agir, j'en serais curieux, et notre ami certainement soulagé.
> 
> http://ahlrelou.free.fr/Default System Input 20060116 1920.mp3



Il se passe quelque chose de particulier vers Rennes ?    :love:  

PS : je ne vois pas du tout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ça me dit rien là ... tiens  on pourrait faire une sorte de cadavre exquis en chantant !
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: viens pas tout gâcher toi ! :hein:



Ouvre ton thread biquette! It's up to you!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre ton thread biquette! It's up to you!



Ch'uis trop timide :rose:


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'original était mieux :love:
> Il te manque la conviction



J'ai fait de mon mieux, et c'est déjà une prouesse, eu égard au traumatisme qui me pèse en la matière.

En effet, alors que j'étais en classe de CE2, je fus surpris en flagrant délit de fredonnement du générique de "Super copter". L'institutrice, qui ne doit plus être là pour en parler, m'envoya sur l'estrade afin que toute la classe en profitât. Refusant d'obtempérer, je passai l'après midi entière debout sur l'estrade, harcelé par l'institutrice, qui s'approchait de moi à intervalles réguliers pour me menacer : "Tu vas chanter oui..."

Finalement elle eut raison de mes nerfs (neufs ans les nerfs, donc un peu fragiles) et je finis par chanter à tous mes camarades "Une souris verte".

Comprenez donc que je viens à l'instant de surmonter ma phobie : je puis à nouveau fredonner.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis trop timide :rose:



Ben voyons!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me dévoue pour vous soumettre ce que j'ai retenu de la prestation originale. Bon, je n'aurais pas la prétention de rivaliser avec cette dernière, mais si quelqu'un trouve de quoi il peut s'agir, j'en serais curieux, et notre ami certainement soulagé.
> 
> http://ahlrelou.free.fr/Default System Input 20060116 1920.mp3



le lapin... le lapin... le lapin...  :love:


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis trop timide :rose:



t'as pas de quoi!..regarde içi..patochman, superkarpette...et consort!...c'est pas vraiment des prix nobels!...mets toi à l'aise!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas de quoi!..regarde içi..patochman, superkarpette...et consort!...c'est pas vraiment des prix nobels!...mets toi à l'aise!...



Et ta soeur?...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur?...



C'est moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi



Je ne savais pas que Zezette Reineman avait eu une fille également... :mouais:


----------



## reineman (16 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que Zezette Reineman avait eu une fille également... :mouais:



hé toi comment k'tu parles à ma soeur!...sors du bistrot!...on va se montrer nos pognes!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hé toi comment k'tu parles à ma soeur!...sors du bistrot!...on va se montrer nos pognes!




                          Deux fois dans le même thread... C'est trop bon. Merci 

Je viens encore de modifier * mes critères de mesure*...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> hé toi comment k'tu parles à ma soeur!...sors du bistrot!...on va se montrer nos pognes!



mon dieu...  
l'exception culturelle bretonne et le chouchen n'explique pas tout... :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## MacEskis (16 Janvier 2006)

Arrêtez, j'en peux plus, je crêve de chaud tellement j'ai ri       
et encore bravo au talentueux chanteur qui osé affronter sa phobie.

Mais faudrait quand même retrouver la version originale pour les retardataires.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me dévoue pour vous soumettre ce que j'ai retenu de la prestation originale. Bon, je n'aurais pas la prétention de rivaliser avec cette dernière, mais si quelqu'un trouve de quoi il peut s'agir, j'en serais curieux, et notre ami certainement soulagé.
> 
> http://ahlrelou.free.fr/Default System Input 20060116 1920.mp3



Ça ferait une super sonnerie pour téléphone portable. :love:         

PS : ce ne serait pas une chanson de Madonna ?


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

non de dieu, je pensais pas que ca ferait un fil aussi long
 

bon pour la peine et parce que je voudrais vraiment retrouver le titre de ce tube (peut etre brésilien, en tout cas, tres rio de janeiro)

je le remet en ligne

de toute facon, je me présente a la prochaine star ac...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> non de dieu, je pensais pas que ca ferait un fil aussi long
> 
> 
> bon pour la peine et parce que je voudrais vraiment retrouver le titre de ce tube (peut etre brésilien, en tout cas, tres rio de janeiro)
> ...


*Waouuuu *il l'a fait !!!!!! 

 tout d'abord je voudrais dire à ton "imitateur" : qu'il n'a vraiment aucune mémoire auditive ! 

Le morceau il me dit quelque chose :hein: vraiment plus je le chantonne plus il me dit quelque chose (enfin moi je le vois plus pananananapimpim pim pim pim ... ) mais euh le titre ... là j'ai bien peur que je pourrais pas t'aider


----------



## fredintosh (17 Janvier 2006)

Ca y est, maintenant, je l'ai dans le crâne, ce foutu air. C'est malin ! :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, maintenant, je l'ai dans le crâne, ce foutu air. C'est malin ! :hosto:



Ah toi aussi ? :sick:


----------



## jugnin (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Waouuuu *il l'a fait !!!!!!
> 
> tout d'abord je voudrais dire à ton "imitateur" : qu'il n'a vraiment aucune mémoire auditive !



 C'est vrai que j'étais loin du compte. Cela dit cette version est quelque peu différente de la première : des "pinpinpin" viennent remplacer certains "nininin". Et puis c'est beaucoup plus enjoué là, on arrive presque à entendre le sourire sur les lèvres qui ont prononcé cette "mélodie".

Moi qui voulait aussi m'inscrire à la starac', force est de constater que je n'ai plus l'ombre de la queue d'une chance .


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

j'ai qd meme tenté de m'améliorer, mais ce que je veux surtout, c'est le nom de la chanson, d'autant plus que tout le monde la connait.

Mais c'est qd on cherche qu'on ne trouve plus


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

sa chante en quelle langue dessus fr?
tu l'a entendu ou?
des indice quoi?

en tout cas je chante encore pire que toi mais que sous la douche.


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

ce doit etre du brésilien ou du créole, enfin, une langue un peu exotique. C'est une voix de femme et qui va tellement vite que je ne comprend rien.

En plus, la derniere fois que je l'ai entendu, c'était dans une émission de Nagui "ca va etre ta fete" genre ya un mois. je crois qu'on peu classer dans du zouk.


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ce doit etre du brésilien ou du créole, enfin, une langue un peu exotique. C'est une voix de femme et qui va tellement vite que je ne comprend rien.
> 
> En plus, la derniere fois que je l'ai entendu, c'était dans une émission de Nagui "ca va etre ta fete" genre ya un mois. je crois qu'on peu classer dans du zouk.


si s'est du brésil je demande a un pote (brésilien) il vas me dire sa de suite il est chiant il connais tout a la musique.


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

ce serait cool de ta part


----------



## Ricky Steamboat (17 Janvier 2006)

Il me semble avoir déja entendu ca moi aussi mais je n'arrive pas a mettre le doigt dessus et ca m'obsède !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> je le remet en ligne



Mais non ; on se fout pas de ta gueule! On t'aime! Tu sais que les fous rires, les vrais, grands, francs sont ô combien précieux tant ils sont rares sur ces forums...
Du fond du coeur, un GRAND _*MERCI*_ :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pinlin pinlinpin linpin linpinlinpin...
> 
> Ok.
> Chuis sur l'coup !
> :love:



Tu n'es pas crédible!!!  Tout le monde sait ô combien tu peux être cynique!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Janvier 2006)

Je voudrais pas être pinailleuse, mais si c'est du zouk, c'est pas brésilien, c'est antillais !!!

(Cela étant chuis comme les autres, écroulée devant mon clavier)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2006)

Après "et avec la tête", "et avec google", "c'est quoi ce film", on tient un nouveau thread  
Sans vouloir jouer les GO, je propose que celui qui trouve s'y colle ensuite :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2006)

Ça ne serait pas un morceau Cesaria Evora Petit pays ?


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne serait pas un morceau Cesaria Evora par hasard ?



Dans un relent de jeunesse ?
J'ai plutôt le souvenir d'une fille bien balancée, brésilienne, la trentaine bien tassée, propulsée par une chaine de télé française comme le tube d'un été des années 90.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Ah ! Dieudoné !


----------



## bens (17 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ce doit etre du brésilien ou du créole, enfin, une langue un peu exotique. C'est une voix de femme et qui va tellement vite que je ne comprend rien.
> 
> En plus, la derniere fois que je l'ai entendu, c'était dans une émission de Nagui "ca va etre ta fete" genre ya un mois. je crois qu'on peu classer dans du zouk.



Comme j'ai bien rit en écoutant ton extrait, je suis allée faire un tour sur le net et j'ai trouvé ce lienhttp://blog.france2.fr/nagui/index.php/2005/12/23/15432-ca-va-etre-votre-fete-2005#co...

je n'ai pas lu mais peut-être que tu y trouveras ton bonheur... en tout cas merci et bon courage pour dans le château !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans un relent de jeunesse ?
> J'ai plutôt le souvenir d'une fille bien balancée, brésilienne, la trentaine bien tassée, propulsée par une chaine de télé française comme le tube d'un été des années 90.



Genre Bellini avec Samba de Janeiro ?


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Genre Bellini avec Samba de Janeiro ?


C'est pas ça, mais ça doit pas être loin.


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

c ca, c de la samba plutot que du zouk. Je sais pas pourkoi j'ai dis ca tellement c evident


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'aime bien ta voix... C'est possible de chanter la suite?  

ça me dit quelque chose aussi...

Argh!!! C'est la fin qui m'a mis sur la voie (x)! J'ai trouvé la chanson!!! je peux même te la chanter(enfin presque), mais je sais plus qui c'est qui chante. Je dirais qqn en espagnol, peut-être la même chanteuse qui a fait un titre avec Will Smith... mais comment elle s'appelle??? Gloria Estefan?

Je reviens dans quelques minutes avec le titre de la chanson! 

(enfin, j'espère! C'est peut-être pas du tout elle... )


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2006)

Bon, non je me suis trompée. Dommage, je la voyais bien chanter ce truc, mais ça pas l'air dans le style de cette chanson ce qu'elle fait elle... 

Mais c'est qui? C'est dingue ça! Quand je connais un truc, mais que je retrouve pas!


----------



## prerima (17 Janvier 2006)

Je pense mais je suis pas sûre que c'est Brasilia carnaval de Janeiro Verde !

edit : en fait c'est pas du tout ca! 
http://multimedia.fnac.com/multimed...&V=1&I=9&G=E&audio=/2/2/8/5051011179822A09.ra


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2006)

Je reste sur le fait que ça me semble être en espagnol (le titre qu'on recherche), que c'est une femme, que c'est assez festif (genre cilp avec des pailettes.) 

quoique.. c'est peut-être bien en portugais... sais plus...

C'est malin, maintenant, je l'ai dans la tête! Et j'arrive pas à travailler...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Je vous l'avais dit : c'est un virus !


----------



## sofiping (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je vous l'avais dit : c'est un virus !



Et je l'ai refiler sans vergogne a mon pater ... amateur de rythmes bresiliens ... qui m'a dit que j'etais une enfoirée et que maintenant ça va le travailler jusqu'a ce qu'il trouve ( car , bien sur , il ne connait qu'ça  ) .... on est sur le coup Mrtitan ...


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

Non, je vous dit que c'est un truc genre tube de l'été. Je revois la fille chanter sur un plateau télé style drucker, en agitant les lolos, avec tout un tas de danseurs derrière.  Et plutôt en portugais, me semble-t-il...


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

c carrement festif genre tube de l'été, oui, c'est vrai.

Au fait, pour les amateurs de club med, c'est un morceau assez classic du club. il doit y avoir un crasy sign dessus


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pinlin pinlinpin linpin linpinlinpin...


y a comme des _pa nana_  et quelques _pam_  aussi ....

( on avance, on avance)


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2006)

je cherche, je cherche...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Michel Petrucciani

http://www.moveandbe.com/quizz_tests/intro_55.htm


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2006)

J'ai regardé une liste des tubes de l'été... 

Le seul truc qui m'apparait plausible, mais j'en reconnais pas la moitié, c'est Dam Dam Deo, de Felicidad.
Mais j'ai pas de fichier audio pour vérifier.


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

c pas ca, dsl.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> c pas ca, dsl.




bon et tu voudras pas ecouter de la musique que tout le monde connait, au lieu d'ecouter les merdes de l'été, que plus personne s'en rappel...  

sinon, bravo... bel exemple de courage... 

et chui dsl, mais je vois vraiment pas ce que ca eput etre...


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

je suis bien loin d'etre formaté aux tubes de l'été mais pour les soirées que j'organise avec des amis ou pas avec des amis, il faut bien les morceaux qui passent a tout les coups. 

celui la en fait partie. et tout le monde le connais. mais vraiment. et il date pas de cet été. Je ne saurais pas dire de quand ca date mais a mon avis au moins 5 à 10 ans


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

des truc qui marche a tous les coups.

real2real I like to move it
du bonney M
un truc de fou s'est timberlake avec rock your body
kelis trick me
rhianna pom the replay...


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

la n'est pas le pb, je les ai tous ceux la
et je peut t'en citer des tas de morceaux qui passent trop bien.

rien de tel que think d'aretha franklin
ou encore un Zouk Machine - Maldon

mais je cherche toujours ce morceau


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2006)

Heu... d'après toi, c'est en espagnol ou portugais?


----------



## mistertitan (17 Janvier 2006)

ben je sais pas. ce serait trop facile sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Un aspect amusant de ce fil est qu'en cherchant à découvrir le morceau en question, on tombe parfois sur des pépites oubliées et qui n'ont rien à voir. Ainsi, je suis en train d'écouter "Tes états d'âme Éric", de Luna Parker. C'est un bain de jouvence.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2006)

Mais qu'un bain


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

je sors promis...

http://www.koreus.com/media/scanner-lettre-a-elise.html

Concert en scan majeur  

:rose: 

Fin du off topic....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un aspect amusant de ce fil est qu'en cherchant à découvrir le morceau en question, on tombe parfois sur des pépites oubliées et qui n'ont rien à voir. Ainsi, je suis en train d'écouter "Tes états d'âme Éric", de Luna Parker. C'est un bain de jouvence.


[parenthèse à moi] Non le prénom de ma fille n'a rien à voir avec cette ... :mouais: ... fille (je savais même pas qu'elle s'appelait comme ça :rateau[hop fermée]

Si je comprends tout le monde s'y est mis  ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends tout le monde s'y est mis  ?



Oui, enfin, euh... Je cultive un peu le hors-sujet.  Là, je redécouvre les charmes de Mikado, "Naufrage en hiver". Ah, les colliers de varech... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, euh... Je cultive un peu le hors-sujet.  Là, je redécouvre les charmes de Mikado, "Naufrage en hiver". Ah, les colliers de varech... :love:


Faudrait le faire le fil ... _" la prochaine fois je vous le chanterai "_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait le faire le fil ... _" la prochaine fois je vous le chanterai "_



Tu sais que j'en suis capable !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que j'en suis capable !


Oui justement !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

çà serait pas Salome de baya par hasard?


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je cherche toujours ce morceau


Poudre de perlinpinpin perlinpinpin perlinpinpin ???


----------



## esope (17 Janvier 2006)

[mode HS ON]


> je sors promis...
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/media/scanner-lettre-a-elise.html
> 
> Concert en scan majeur



J'AAADDOOORREE j'en veux encore:love: :love: :love:   

y'a des mecs qui se font vraiment ch*er chez eux pour faire des trucs comme ça mais je leur dit un grand merci ça egaye un peu plus ma vie...   

[/mode HS OFF]


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

*La Bamba*
_Ritchie Valens_

Para bailar la bamba
Para bailar la bamba
Se necesita una poca de gracia 
Una poca de gracia para mi para ti 
Arriba y arriba 
Y arriba y arriba 
Por ti sere 
Por ti sere 
Por ti sere 

Yo no soy marinero 
Yo no soy marinero 
Soy capitan 
Soy capitan
Soy capitan

Ba-ba-bamba 
Ba-ba-bamba 
Ba-ba-bamba 
Ba... 

Para bailar la bamba 
Para bailar la bamba
Se necesita una poca de gracia
Una poca de gracia para mi para ti 
Y Arriba arriba 

---- Instrumental Interlude ----

Para bailar la bamba
Para bailar la bamba
Se necesita una poca de gracia 
Una poca de gracia para mi para ti 
Arriba y arriba 
Y arriba y arriba 
Por ti sere 
Por ti sere 
Por ti sere

Ba-ba-bamba 
Ba-ba-bamba 
Ba-ba-bamba 
Ba... 

J'ai bon ? :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> *La Bamba*
> _Ritchie Valens_
> 
> J'ai bon ? :love:



sans vouloir te vexer.... je crois pas!


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

EURÊKA EURÊKA

Le pire est que tout le monde connaît cet album:

*Camille*, _Le Fil

_Le cinquième morceau qui se nomme: _Vous_

J'attends vos coups de boule :love:​


----------



## toys (18 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> je sors promis...
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/media/scanner-lettre-a-elise.html
> 
> ...


s'est du fake encore ! mais bien fait.


----------



## brome (20 Janvier 2006)

J'ai reconnu le morceau chantonné par Tristan, mais hélas je ne connais ni le titre ni l'interprète.

C'est en effet un tube hyper connu, un classique qu'on nous bassine à la télé dans les émissions de variétés depuis des décennies. Une chanson brésiliénne hyper festive. 

Le seul problème, c'est que... excuse moi Tristan, mais tu la chantes faux. C'est pas les notes exactes.

Alors si ça peut aider quelqu'un à retrouver de quelle chanson il s'agit, je me suis amusé à enregistrer la mélodie dans GarageBand, en utilisant un son de cuivres avec quelques rythmes bien nerveux derrière.

Le résultat se trouve ici.


----------



## mistertitan (20 Janvier 2006)

ben c tout a fait ca. merci d'avoir trouvé. mais il reste encore le nom du morceau pour le retrouver.

Bravo brome


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reconnu le morceau chantonné par Tristan, mais hélas je ne connais ni le titre ni l'interprète.
> 
> C'est en effet un tube hyper connu, un classique qu'on nous bassine à la télé dans les émissions de variétés depuis des décennies. Une chanson brésiliénne hyper festive.
> 
> ...


Ah là ça commence à me dire _vraiment_ quelque chose ... mais il n'y à pas une suite (je commençais enfin à me réveiller là ! ) ? :style:

J'en profite au passage pour vous signaler un magnifique thread .... là pour aiguiser vos oreilles, éveiller, réveiller ou même épanouïr votre don pour la _chansonnette devant ordi_ ...

Voilà c'est pas ici ...


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah là ça commence à me dire _vraiment_ quelque chose ... mais il n'y à pas une suite (je commençais enfin à me réveiller là ! ) ? :style:
> 
> J'en profite au passage pour vous signaler un magnifique thread .... là pour aiguiser vos oreilles, éveiller, réveiller ou même épanouïr votre don pour la _chansonnette devant ordi_ ...
> 
> Voilà c'est *pas* ici ...


Si ce n'est _pas_ ici, c'est que c'est par là ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est _pas_ ici, c'est que c'est par là ?


Oups :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

Bon ben peux plus éditer ...


----------



## mistertitan (20 Janvier 2006)

serieux, maintenant que quelqu'un a mis ca en forme sous garageband: quelqu'un pour le titre du morceau?

http://brome52.free.fr/vrac/Brazil.mp3


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> serieux, maintenant que quelqu'un a mis ca en forme sous garageband: quelqu'un pour le titre du morceau?
> 
> http://brome52.free.fr/vrac/Brazil.mp3



Eh ben, ça te taraude on dirait. T'as réussi à dormir au moins depuis l'autre jour ?

Plus sérieusement, maintenant effectivement ça me dit quelque chose, mais l'extrait est un peu cors pour remonter ma mémoire.


----------



## mistertitan (20 Janvier 2006)

ben oui, je l'avais réentendu une soirée et c le genre de morceau qui relance tout le monde en general. donc je le recherche.

T'inquiete pas pour moi, je dors tres bien


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, je l'avais réentendu une soirée et c le genre de morceau qui relance tout le monde en general. donc je le recherche.
> 
> T'inquiete pas pour moi, je dors tres bien


Si tu cherches juste des trucs pour relancer tout le monde en général, faut taper dans la Compagnie créole, mon grand.
Là on est dans le festif, c'est autre chose que vos billevesées brésiliennes...


----------



## mistertitan (20 Janvier 2006)

j'ai deja tout ca. 
la compagnie creole, zouk machine, kassav...
mis ce morceau, je l'ai pas


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2006)

On s'y est mis à plusieurs. Mais le résultat est là.

C'est Rapunzel (Julietta y Romeo), de Daniela Mercury. 1998.




C'est donc bien ce que je disais, une sur le retour, fin des années 90, brésilien qui se trémousse. :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On s'y est mis à plusieurs. Mais le résultat est là.
> 
> C'est Rapunzel (Julietta y Romeo), de Daniela Mercury. 1998.
> 
> ...



Oui, bon !  Tu ne va pas en faire toute une histoire non plus !    

PS: C'était bien le Club Med ?


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bon !  Tu ne va pas en faire toute une histoire non plus !
> 
> PS: C'était bien le Club Med ?



Jamais allé autrement qu'enfant, seul, quand mon oncle et ma tante y étaient moniteurs de ski. Donc côté GO, pas GM. Et je me rappelle essentiellement des petits déjeuners pantaguéliques.


----------



## mistertitan (20 Janvier 2006)

fabuleux. merci a tous qui vous etes bien foutu de moi au debut mais qui finalement avez fini par trouver


----------



## toys (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Si tu cherches juste des trucs pour relancer tout le monde en général, faut taper dans la Compagnie créole, mon grand.
> Là on est dans le festif, c'est autre chose que vos billevesées brésiliennes...


bonney M
ca sa relance une soiré.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonney M
> ca sa relance une soiré.


Ah non .

Ah non non non.
Je m'insurge, Toys.
Je peux tolérer que ton orthographe ne soit pas à tout les instants du meilleur niveau qui soit, PAR CONTRE tu n'as pas le droit d'écorcher de la sorte des noms propres qui ramènent aux penseurs parmi les plus grands de ce siècle!!!!!

Alors tu m'effaces ce post tout de suite et tu recommences, avec un seul M...
...
Et après, file dans ta chambre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> fabuleux. merci a tous qui vous etes bien foutu de moi au debut mais qui finalement avez fini par trouver



Tu vois que tu as bien fait.


----------



## bens (20 Janvier 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est _pas_ ici, c'est que c'est par là ?



merci rezba...   
c'est sympa de mettre des liens comme ça, pour les p'tts nioub' (comme môa) qui ont loupé ça !!!   

    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> merci rezba...
> c'est sympa de mettre des liens comme ça, pour les p'tts nioub' (comme môa) qui ont loupé ça !!!
> 
> :love:


 oui ben tu devrais me remercier plutôt ... :hein: ... enfin ma bourde !


----------



## bens (20 Janvier 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui ben tu devrais me remercier plutôt ... :hein: ... enfin ma bourde !



merci pour ta bourde !!!


----------

